# Illustrator - Probleme mit Transparenz in Logo und mit Schein nach aussen



## daniel89 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin in Sachen Illustrator ein ziemlicher Newcomer, finde mich aber dank meiner guten Photoshopkenntnisse ziemlich gut zurecht.

Ich schaffe es jedoch nicht, bei einem Logo von unserem Club eine gewisse Fläche transparent zu machem.

Ihr findet das Logo als Anhang. Es handelt sich um den weissen Bereich zwischen den Armen. Wenn ich den transparent mache, wird alles scharz. Der schwarze Rand sollte jedoch erhalten bleiben.

Wäre toll, wenn mir das rasch einer machen könnte. DANKE!!

----------------------------------------------

Dann habe ich noch ein Problem in einem anderen Projekt. Ich möchte bei einem Schriftzug einen Schein nach aussen machen. 
Ich habe zwar mitlerweile den nötigen Effekt gefunden, kann das ganze jedoch nicht gross genug machen. 
Effekt -> Stilisierungsfilter -> Schein nach außen.
Weiss jemand, wie ich den Effekt - Schein nach Aussen auch grösser machen kann?

Vielen Dank

Gruss Daniel


----------



## ink (6. Oktober 2008)

Ja dit ist ja nicht die Welt, das kannste auch alleine


----------



## daniel89 (6. Oktober 2008)

nein, ganz so einfach ist das ganze dann leider doch nicht....

siehs dir doch bitte mal an. wenn ich das weisse transparent mache, dann kommt darunter eine schwarze fläche hervor. und diese darf ich nicht komplett löschen, da sonst zu viel fehlt. müsste also im prinzip die weisse fläche markiern und dann die markierung in der schwarzen löschen. in psd kein problem aber in illustrator?


----------



## Zinken (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir die Datei zwar jetzt nicht angeschaut, aber es klingt, als könnte Dir der Pathfinder weiterhelfen (Fenster - Pathfinder).
Damit kannst Du Flächen addieren, subtrahieren, Schnittmenge bilden usw.


----------



## ink (7. Oktober 2008)

Moin
Ich habs mir angeschaut.
Klick mal auf die schwarze Fläche und nimm dort ebenso die Füllung raus.

Und schau dir, wie von Zinken vorgeschlagen, den Pathfinder an.

mfg


----------



## daniel89 (7. Oktober 2008)

danke für eure Antworten! tönt ja alles ganz logisch und einfach. doch nach nun mehr als einer stunde muss ich sagen, dass ich das so nicht hinbringe. entweder kann ich die ursprünglisch weisse fläche nicht mehr markieren oder das gelb wird mir auch transparent


----------



## ink (7. Oktober 2008)

So, erstmal der Hinweis auf die Netiquette (wegen deiner durchgehender Kleinschreibung)

Jo, ich tippe auf zusammengesetzten Pfad (einfach "ablösen").
Die transparente Fläche kannst du nur noch an der Kontur markieren (ist ja transparent)
Wird schon 

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
also in dr Datei hat jemand Mist gebaut. Den ersteinmal liegen da noch unbenutzte Pfade in der Datei die keiner benötigt. Die kannst du sehen wenn du mit apfel+y in die Pfadansicht umschaltest.
Dann mußt du deinen gelben Geier mal entgruppieren und die weiße Hintergrundfläche löschen. Dannach solltest du den schwarzen bereich mal ganz in den Hintergrund stellen und dann kannst du wie es die anderen schon gesagt haben den Bereich zwischen den Armen von dem schwarzen Hintergrund mit dem Pathfinder abziehen.

Viele Grüße

PS: 





> Wäre toll, wenn mir das rasch einer machen könnte. DANKE!!


Ich kanns langsam nicht mehr hören bzw. lesen, da geht mir inzwischen echt die Hutschnur hoch. Ich bin echt am überlegen ob ich in Zukunft noch auf Beiträge antworte wo sowas drinnen vorkommt.
Zum 10.000 mal, viele hier verdienen Ihr Geld mit dem Knowhow welches sie hier für umsonst offenbaren. 
Und Forderungen kann man wenn überhaupt mal stellen wenn man selbst hier schon was geleistet hat. Den ich les in letzter Zeit solche Sätze meistens bei Leuten die sich grad neu angemeldet haben bzw. noch keine Beiträge verfasst haben.


----------



## daniel89 (9. Oktober 2008)

@ DirtyWorld

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!

Nun, ich spiele in einem Sportclub und da möchten wir Trikots machen lassen. Da das Logo nirgends als Vektorgrafik vorhanden war, habe ich es mit Hilfe eines Onlinetools vektorisiert. Deshalb wohl das durcheinander.

Da ich beruflich nichts mit Illustrator zu tun habe und privat halt nur ab und zu den Photoshop verwende habe ich mich an das Forum gewandt...
Werde also nichts daran verdienen ausser vielleicht etwas Anerkennung unserer Mitspieler.

Gruss


----------



## smileyml (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Daniel,

ich habe mir die Datei eben mal kurz angesehen. Die weiße Fläche zwischen den Armen kannst du z.B. mit dem Pathfinder durch abziehen von der schwarzen Fläche (die kannst du am Rumpf der Hornet gut auswählen) wegbekommen. Nich vergessen, nach der Aktion auch das Ergebnis umzuwandeln, damit es ein eigenständiger Pfad wird.

Grundsätzlich sollte die Datei aber mal überarbeitet werden, so das keine Grupierungen und am besten auch keine Konturen mehr vorhanden sind. Eben alles über geschlossene Pfade "lösen", wobei diese dann nur eine Füllfläche haben sollten.
Du findest zu diesem Thema mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion hier im Forum auch weitere Hilfe und Erklärungen - letztens z.B. dieser Thread. Und davon gibt es einige hier.

Grüße Marco


----------



## daniel89 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Hatte nun endlich Zeit, um eure Vorschläge auszuprobieren. Hat bestens funktioniert! VIELEN DANK! Danke auch, dass ihr es mich selbst habt machen lassen, so weiss ich nun wies geht 

Hatt denn einer noch eine Idee zum zweiten Problem, wie man den Schein nach aussen bei einem Text grösser machen könnt, als es der Effekt erlauft? Jetzt nicht auf das Logo bezogen.

Gruss und Danke! Daniel


----------



## ink (13. Oktober 2008)

Moin
Du kannst die Dicke der Kontur einstellen und über "In Pfade umwandeln" bzw. "Umwandeln" den Pfad in Flächen umwandeln.
Danach: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vektor-programme/323157-glanzeffekt-illustrator.html

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Oktober 2008)

Meinst du jetzt größer als die Einhstellbaren 50,8 mm?


----------



## daniel89 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ja genau. Kann nicht grösser als 50.8mm.


----------

